# Need help finding this siding



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a rather involved project that needs done and I need to ID where else I can look to find this style siding.

It was done 42yrs ago and is Masonite (I believe, made like the brown Celotex insulation board) has the look of T1-11 with a "V" channel 5/8" wide and 8' on center. It has held up very well and is in excellent condition and only painted one time, but an addition is slated to be done and need to match as close as I can get it.

I have looked at Hardie board, LP smart side and Allura and none of those match, the grooves are too small. I came across Collins Truwood "Old Mill" texture and it is the closest I have come to a match. The groove is not a "V" (just flat) and is 3/4" wide and it also doesn't have the slight horizontal texture lines. 

I want to make sure I have crossed my T's and dotted my I's before I commit to this is as close as it can be to a perfect match.

Are there any other manufactures that I am missing that I should look into?


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

No other leads on other manufactures to look into?


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

With over 350 views and no replys I would assume It's because this is my house's project, if that is how you read it you would be correct. I read replys to home owners threads being either ignored or asked to post it over at the DIY site. Well after 14yrs of me having and running a concrete business and can't get help with a project I personally need done then I guess we are done with this site there just isn't much here for me.

Good luck, I'm out.


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

Attn moderators you can delete my profile.


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

That looks like T1-11 to me
https://www.google.com/search?q=t1-...fg_-zZAhWDKWMKHdhKCZEQsAQIWg&biw=1536&bih=728


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

or possibly no one had anything to add because it looks like you did your homework, 

42 years old and you found an almost match, that seems pretty good, what additional help did you expect from people on the forum?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Joe Wood said:


> That looks like T1-11 to me
> https://www.google.com/search?q=t1-...fg_-zZAhWDKWMKHdhKCZEQsAQIWg&biw=1536&bih=728


Not T1-11,plywood, is a pressed board/Masonite product , but who knows who made it , nothing I have ever seen.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

DATEC said:


> Attn moderators you can delete my profile.


Don't get your panties in a bunch!

Here's your answer.

I got nothing!

I've been back to check answers a few times.
I was also hoping to find out what is was, so I would know.

Maybe that's why it's got 350+ views. Others may have done the same.
:blink:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Did you take one of the existing pieces down. Sometimes you get lucky and find a legible stamp on the backside.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Sometimes, the best you can do is just a close match. I am sure that product has been discontinued. You may have to replace more than just the addition to make it look acceptable. Changing siding at the outside corner is not as visible as an inside one. Just have to plan out the best places to make the transitions.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I think those sheets sold at Lowe's would pass.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It looks like Exterior V-Grooved Textured 4x8 Smart Panel.

P.S *Check this post out* it was on CT 6 years ago. Look at the second picture.


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

We used that stuff or something that looks like it years ago. 40 years ago sounds about right. Used it on one job and never again. Wish I could help.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

DATEC said:


> With over 350 views and no replys I would assume It's because this is my house's project, if that is how you read it you would be correct. I read replys to home owners threads being either ignored or asked to post it over at the DIY site. Well after 14yrs of me having and running a concrete business and can't get help with a project I personally need done then I guess we are done with this site there just isn't much here for me.
> 
> Good luck, I'm out.


Whaaa

you all arent spending your every minute scouring this site to help me for free :laughing:

With all your post count we can definitely tell how helpful you've wanted to be in the past. 

If you only need one piece grab one of these
https://www.lowes.com/pd/SmartSide-7-16IN-4X8-PLAIN-TEXTURED-PANEL/3434902
and make the grooves with a router 

If its most of a wall....then replace the wall with something else.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Even if you positively identified it, it's not available anymore.

Get as close a match as you can, repair it, and forget about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

We used to call it ranch board. 
Still see it used on garden sheds. 
Sorry, it’s all I’ve got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

